# ημερόπλοιο



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

Ακινητοποιημένα εξακολουθούν να παραμένουν τα περίπου 74 πλοία [...] μετά την αποκάλυψη ότι τα πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας που τους είχε εκδώσει το γραφείο του Ρωσικού Νηογνώμονα στον Πειραιά ήταν πλαστά. [...]
(Από την Ελευθεροτυπία, σήμερα.)​
Όχι· τα ημερόπλοια δεν είναι το αντίθετο των πολεμικών πλοίων. Τον ακριβή τους ορισμό βρίσκουμε στο σχετικό νομοσχέδιο ενός ανύπαρκτου πλέον υπουργείου:

*Άρθρο 9 - Ημερόπλοια*

1. Επαγγελματικό Τουριστικό Ημερόπλοιο, είναι το πλοίο μεταφορικής ικανότητας τουλάχιστον είκοσι (20) επιβατών, το οποίο εκτελεί ημερήσιες θαλάσσιες περιηγήσεις, με εισιτήριο ή ονομαστική κατάσταση επιβατών, με αφετηρία και επιστροφή στον ίδιο λιμένα χωρίς διανυκτέρευση, διαρκείας μέχρι δώδεκα ωρών.

Ως *ημερόπλοια* αναγνωρίζονται πλοία διαφόρων μεγεθών, που εκτελούν ημερήσιους πλόες από τον λιμένα ή όρμο αφετηρίας προς παρακείμενους όρμους και λιμένες για εκδρομή ή θαλάσσιο λουτρό και επιστροφή στον αφετήριο λιμένα, με ενιαίο κατ’ άτομο εισιτήριο ή κατάσταση επιβατών και ενιαίο ναύλο.​
Επομένως; Πώς λέγονται στα αγγλικά; Είναι το day-cruise ships; Ή είναι προτιμότερα τα day-cruise boats;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Προτιμότερο το *one-day cruise ship* (πάντα με το αγαπημένο μου ενωτικό). Κάτι σαν το θηρίο εδώ:
http://iwitness.weather.com/_One-day-cruise-ship/photo/13947829/148597.html


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2011)

Από το _θηρίο_ του Νικέλ, το αντίθετο του ημερόπλοιου: _αγριόπλοιο_ (undesirably or not). :twit:


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2011)

Προτείνω επίσης day-trip boats και excursion boats για τα πιο μικρά


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2011)

Μπράβο, αυτό το *day-trip boats* πολύ θα χαιρόμουν να το είχα σκεφτεί μόνος μου.


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2011)

My pleasure!:)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2019)

Κανένα από τα παραπάνω: Σύμφωνα με τη Διοίκηση, ημερόπλοιο = daily-tour-cruise ship — βλ. https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...nd-Money-EL-EN&p=279035&viewfull=1#post279035


----------

